# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Ratikat ja metrot kulkevat nyt vedellä

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Nak

Ei millään pahalla, mutta onko tosiaan vesivoimalasta vedetty suora kaapeli raitio- ja metroverkkoon? Vai tuleeko kuitenkin sähkö samasta kaapelista jossa ydinvoimakin kulkee  :Laughing: 

No joo, se nyt oli olevinaan kevennys, vaikkakin ihan tosi. Hienoa että HKL ja HSL tukevat tällaista ympäristötekoa, eikös ne syksyllä Veolialla aloittavat sähköbussitkin tankata vesivoimalasta?  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

Soininvaaran kirjoitukset aiheesta vuoden takaa:

Uusiutuvan energian kuluttamisessa ei ole mitään hyvää, sen tuottamisessa on:




> Oletetaan, että sähköstä tuotetaan 50 prosenttia vesivoimalla ja loput hiilivoimalla. Jos kuluttaa sähköä, kuluttaa tuota loppua, koska vettä ei sada enempää kuin sataa.  Jos minä kulutan vesisähköä, sinä joudut kuluttamaan kivihiilisähköä. Jos minä kulutan vesivoimaa, sitä jää muille kulutettavaksi vähemmän. Siksi minun  ja VR:n  sähkönkulutus on tosiasiassa kivihiilisähkön kuluttamista, sanoo VR mitä vain. Siinä, että kulutat vesisähköä ei ole mitään anteeksiannettavaa. Oikeasti kulutat kivihiilisähköä.
> 
> Se, että kuluttaa itse vähäpäästöistä sähköä, ei ole mikään ekoteko. Ekoteko on vähäpäästöisen sähkön tuottaminen, sillä vähäpäästöisen tuotannon määrä alittaa kulutuksen selvästi.


Jatko-osa pari päivää myöhemmin: Päästötön energia: Synnyttääkö kysyntä tarjontaa?

----------


## hylje

Näinhän se menee täällä pohjolassa. Vesivoimaa on paha taikoa Kiinan malliin, kun maanomistajia kunnioitetaan ja ympäristöseikatkin ovat tärkeitä. Ydinvoimaa täällä sentään väsätään pitkäjänteiseen malliin, mutta sekin tarvitsisi edistysaskeleen pois herkistä ja polttoainetta haaskaavista kiehuvavesireaktoreista.

----------


## Resiina

> Ei millään pahalla, mutta onko tosiaan vesivoimalasta vedetty suora kaapeli raitio- ja metroverkkoon? Vai tuleeko kuitenkin sähkö samasta kaapelista jossa ydinvoimakin kulkee 
> 
> No joo, se nyt oli olevinaan kevennys, vaikkakin ihan tosi. Hienoa että HKL ja HSL tukevat tällaista ympäristötekoa, eikös ne syksyllä Veolialla aloittavat sähköbussitkin tankata vesivoimalasta?


No onhan helsingissäkin vesivoimalaitos ja suhteellisen lähellä Koskelan hallia http://www.helen.fi/energia/vanhakaupunki.html  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Tunnen tällä asialla irvailun ja Osmo Soininvaaran tunnetuksi tekemän luulon siitä, että sähkön käytön lisäys huonontaa aina sähköntuotannon kokonaispäästöä. Perusteluna se, että lisäys tuotetaan hiililauhteella, jonka CO2-päästö on luokkaa 800 g/kWh (Suomen keskiarvo noin 220 g/kWh). Mutta asia ei ole ihan niin.

Soininvaara ei ole energiainsinööri, enkä ole minäkään, mutta ymmärrän silti energiantuotannosta enemmän. Soininvaaran ajatus perustuu voimalaitosten ajojärjestykseen, joka Suomessa on 1. ydinvoima, 2. yhteistuotanto, 3. vesivoima, 4. hiililauhde. Näin se on siksi, että ydinvoimalan tehoa ei voi (tai ei kannata) säätää, yhteistuotantoa ohjaa lämmitystarve, joten sitäkään ei käytännössä voi säätää, joten säätö tehdään ensin vesivoimalla ja kun siinä säätövara loppuu, säädetään hiililauhteella.

Edellä sanottu ajojärjestys toteutuu sellaisenaan, jos kaikki sähköasiakkaat ostavat sekasähköä. Sillä tuo ajojärjestys on taloudellisesti paras, eli takaa halvimman sähkön kokonaistuotannon. Tuottajat siis maksimoivat voittonsa, jos kaikki maksavat sähköstä saman hinnan. Mutta jos on asiakkaita, jotka haluavat ostaa tietyllä tavalla tuotettua sähköä ja maksavat siitä ehkä ekstraa, ajojärjestys tehdään niin, että ensin tuotetaan tämä dedikoitu sähkö ja sitten mennään edellä sanotun taloudellisen järjestyksen mukaan. Jolloin lopputulos voi olla eri kuin pelkillä sekasähköasiakkailla.

Soininvaaralaiset sanovat tähän, että ei vaikuta, koska kumminkin ensin tuotetaan ydin-, yhteistuotanto- ja vesivoimaa niin paljon kuin saadaan ja loppu paikataan hiililauhteella. Hetkellisesti kyllä, mutta pitkällä ajalla ei. Ja pitkä aika on avainkysymys, jota soininvaaralaiset eivät ymmärrä. Sillä mitä enemmän on asiakkaita, jotka haluavat kestävää sähköä (vettä, bioa, tuulta, aurinkoa), sitä suuremmaksi kasvaa tarve perustaa kestävää sähköntuotantoa.

Tärkeintähän ei ole se, miten sähkö syntyy tällä hetkellä, vaan miten sitä tehdään tulevaisuudessa. Soininvaaran logiikalla ei synny koskaan intressiä perustaa kestävää sähköntuotantoa. Sitäkö haluaa vihreä ideologi? Se, että Soininvaara on väärässä, on nähtävissä myös käytännössä. Esimerkiksi Saksa ja Tanska ovat pullollaan tuulimyllyjä, koska siellä halutaan uusiutuvaa sähköä eikä uskota, että kun tuulimyllyn sähkö menee samaan johtoon hiilisähkön kanssa, ei tuulimyllyä kannata tehdä. Ja joukkoliikenteestä konkreettinen esimerkki on Karlskrona, jonka johdinautot kulkevat tuulisähköllä. Samasta verkosta sekin tulee kuin hiilisähkö, mutta johdinautoja varten rakennettiin myös niiden kulutusta vastaavalla teholla tuulimyllyjä.

Ja sähkön tuotannossa ei ole olennaista se, missä sijaitsee voimalaitos, jolta sähkö ostetaan. Sähköverkko tasaa tuotannon ja kulutuksen, myös maantieteellisesti. Ei ole mitään mieltä vetää Norjan lapin vesivoimaloista suoraa piuhaa Helsinkiläiselle vesivoiman ostajalle. Koska asia hoituu niin, että norjalainen sähkö käytetään Lapissa, jonne ei tarvitse johtaa sähköä etelän ydin- ja lämpövoimaloista. Jos kuvittelee, että etelän lämpövoimasähkö on mustia palloja ja lapin vesisähkö sinisiä palljoa ja sähköjohdot putkia, joissa pallot kulkevat, asia on ehkä helppo ymmärtää. Kun sähkölaitteelle on sama, käyttääkö se mustia vai sinisiä palloja, niin on turha kuljettaa sinisiä etelään ja mustia pohjoiseen, kun tuotettujen ja kulutettujen pallojen määrä on kumminkin sama.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sillä mitä enemmän on asiakkaita, jotka haluavat kestävää sähköä (vettä, bioa, tuulta, aurinkoa), sitä suuremmaksi kasvaa tarve perustaa kestävää sähköntuotantoa.


Tämä vain ei päde vesisähkön ostamiseen, koska sitä on käytännössä mahdotonta lisätä. Vesisähköä joka tapauksessa tuotetaan maksimaalinen määrä.

----------


## hmikko

> Sillä mitä enemmän on asiakkaita, jotka haluavat kestävää sähköä (vettä, bioa, tuulta, aurinkoa), sitä suuremmaksi kasvaa tarve perustaa kestävää sähköntuotantoa.


Mainoslauseet ovat usein koskeneet vesivoimaa ja niin tämänkertainen ratikkamainoskin. Suomessa ei kuitenkaan ole rakennettu merkittävästi lisää vesivoimaa eikä sitä liene tulossakaan. Tuulta ja aurinkoa ei näköjään raideliikenteen yhteydessä mainosteta, ehkä siitä syystä, että niidenkin rakentaminen on ollut Suomessa aika vaatimatonta.

----------


## sane

> Tunnen tällä asialla irvailun ja Osmo Soininvaaran tunnetuksi tekemän luulon siitä, että sähkön käytön lisäys huonontaa aina sähköntuotannon kokonaispäästöä. Perusteluna se, että lisäys tuotetaan hiililauhteella, jonka CO2-päästö on luokkaa 800 g/kWh (Suomen keskiarvo noin 220 g/kWh). Mutta asia ei ole ihan niin.


Asia on nähtävissä ihan Suomenkin sähköntuotannon kehityksestä. 1970-luvulta sähkön kulutus on yli kolminkertaistunut, jolloin soininvaaralaisen logiikan mukaan Suomen sähköntuotannon keskipäästöjen pitäisi tällä hetkellä olla vähintään 2/3 * 800 g/kWh = 530 g/kWh, sillä hiililauhdetta on tuotettu silloinkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:05 ----------




> Edellä sanottu ajojärjestys toteutuu sellaisenaan, jos kaikki sähköasiakkaat ostavat sekasähköä. Sillä tuo ajojärjestys on taloudellisesti paras, eli takaa halvimman sähkön kokonaistuotannon. Tuottajat siis maksimoivat voittonsa, jos kaikki maksavat sähköstä saman hinnan. Mutta jos on asiakkaita, jotka haluavat ostaa tietyllä tavalla tuotettua sähköä ja maksavat siitä ehkä ekstraa, ajojärjestys tehdään niin, että ensin tuotetaan tämä dedikoitu sähkö ja sitten mennään edellä sanotun taloudellisen järjestyksen mukaan. Jolloin lopputulos voi olla eri kuin pelkillä sekasähköasiakkailla.


Ymmärtääkseni tämä ei pidä paikkansa, sillä taseet lasketaan vasta vuoden lopulla. Eli hetkellisen tehon ei tarvitse täsmätä, kunhan vuositasolla on vesivoimalla/tuulivoimalla tuotettu vähintään asiakkaan vuosikulutuksen verran sähköä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:10 ----------




> Mainoslauseet ovat usein koskeneet vesivoimaa ja niin tämänkertainen ratikkamainoskin. Suomessa ei kuitenkaan ole rakennettu merkittävästi lisää vesivoimaa eikä sitä liene tulossakaan. Tuulta ja aurinkoa ei näköjään raideliikenteen yhteydessä mainosteta, ehkä siitä syystä, että niidenkin rakentaminen on ollut Suomessa aika vaatimatonta.


Johtunee siitä, että tuulella/auringolla tuotettu sähkö on oikeasti markkinasähköä kalliimpaa. Ja kyseisiä tuotantomuotoja jouduttaisiin oikeasti rakentamaan lisää, mikäli asiakkaat olisivat valmiita tämän lisähinnan maksamaan. Eli erityisesti tuulivoiman ostaminen Suomessa leikkaa oikeasti myös sähköntuotannon hiilidioksidipäästöjä. Vesivoiman kanssa on toisin, sillä kuten tässäkin on tullut esille on käytännössä kaikki Suomen vesivoimapotentiaali rakennettu jo. Toki, mikäli vesisähköä halutaan ostaa enemmän kuin sillä pystytään tuottamaan, siirtynee osa vesisähköstä muihin päästövapaisiin tuotantomuotoihin, lisäten siten niiden rakentamista.

----------


## hmikko

> 1970-luvulta sähkön kulutus on yli kolminkertaistunut, jolloin soininvaaralaisen logiikan mukaan Suomen sähköntuotannon keskipäästöjen pitäisi tällä hetkellä olla vähintään 2/3 * 800 g/kWh = 530 g/kWh, sillä hiililauhdetta on tuotettu silloinkin.


Suomen neljä ydinreaktoria ovat aloittaneet 1977, 1978, 1979 ja 1980, joten tuo esitetty ajojärjestys ei suurimmalla osaa 70-lukua ole ollut edes mahdollinen. Soininvaara puhunee tästä päivästä, kuten mainostajatkin.




> Johtunee siitä, että tuulella/auringolla tuotettu sähkö on oikeasti markkinasähköä kalliimpaa. Ja kyseisiä tuotantomuotoja jouduttaisiin oikeasti rakentamaan lisää, mikäli asiakkaat olisivat valmiita tämän lisähinnan maksamaan.


Asiasta miljoonanteen, mutta asiakkaat, tai ainakin veronmaksajat, käytännössä muuten toimivat ydinvoimaloiden vakuuttajina, kun markkinaehtoista vakuutusta vakavan ydinonnettomuuden varalle ei mistään saa. Japanin arvioidaan käyttävän 500 miljardia dollaria Fukushiman siivoamiseen, josta ensi vaiheessa on arvioitu 60 miljardia menevän voimalaitosten purkamiseen. Tämä summa siis siivoamiseen, inhimilliset ja taloudelliset menetykset tulevat kustannuksiin sen lisäksi. Ydinvoimateollisuus on tietysti esittänyt vakavan onnettomuuden todennäköisyyden olevan kerran miljoonassa vuodessa tms., käytännössä viimeisten 40 vuoden aikana on sulanut 5 reaktoriydintä.

----------


## hylje

500 miljardia kuulostaa aika hurjalta lukemalta onnettomuudelle, joka on tappanut ja sairastuttanut lähinnä pelastus- ja voimalatyöntekijöitä ja josta vain taustasäteilyyn verrattavia säteilyannoksia on levinnyt laajemmalti. Vertailun vuoksi samaan aikaan sattuneet maanjäristys ja tsunami aiheuttivat suoraan kymmenien tuhansien kuolemat ja aidosti massiiviset inhimilliset sekä aineelliset vahingot, jotka voin helposti kuvitella vähintään toiseen viiteensataan miljardiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mainoslauseet ovat usein koskeneet vesivoimaa ja niin tämänkertainen ratikkamainoskin. Suomessa ei kuitenkaan ole rakennettu merkittävästi lisää vesivoimaa eikä sitä liene tulossakaan.


Vesivoiman mainostamiseen lienee syynä se, että vesivoimaa taitaa norjalaisilla olla yllin kyllin. Itsekin ostan nykyään Fortumilta vesivoimaa, ja se tulee Norjasta. Myönnän, että en tunne sikäläisiä tuotantotilanteita. Mutta vesivoiman kanssa on niin, että sitäkin voi olla tarjolla ylenmäärin. Ja jos ei ole ottajaa sähkölle, sitten juoksutetaan vesi ohitse. Näin on jouduttu joskus tekemään Suomessakin, mutta ei tarvinne tehdä nykyään. Sen vuoksihan Vuotostakin halutaan.

HKL:n informaation mukaan se ostaa sertifioitua vesivoimaa Helsingin energialta. Ja mainitaan, että vesivoimalan remontissa on voimalan tehoakin nostettu. Siis on saatu lisää vesivoimaa Suomeen. Mutta silti on juuri niin, että kaikki vesivoima kannattaa ja pyritään käyttämään joka tapauksessa, koska se on myöskin kaikkein halvinta. Hintahan muodostuu pelkästään investoinnista. Ja kun on näin, vesivoiman tuotanto ei riipu siitä, miten monta vesivoimasopimusta tehdään. Se, mikä jää sopimuksista yli, myydään sekasähkönä.

Se on totta, että Suomessa on vesivoiman potentaali jotakuinkin käytetty, ainakin suuressa mittakaavassa. Mutta jossain muualla voi olla toisin. Ja jos rehellisiä ollaan, niin voihan Suomessakin tulla eteen pohdinta esim. siitä, kummat arvot ovat tärkeämmät: Vuotoksen luontoarvot vai ydinvoima-arvot. Eikä siinä kysymyksessä ole helppona vastauksena, että vähennetään sähkön kulutusta. Kun sitä on tarve lisätä korvaamaan fossiiliöljyn kulutusta, koska sähköä sentään on mahdollista tuottaa kestävällä tavalla.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta vesivoiman kanssa on niin, että sitäkin voi olla tarjolla ylenmäärin. Ja jos ei ole ottajaa sähkölle, sitten juoksutetaan vesi ohitse.


Ei kyllä sähköyhtiö koskaan vettä juoksuta ohi ja sen sijaan käynnistä hiilivoimalaa. Tuossa tilanteessa on ihan sama mitä sähköä asiakas on ostanut, vesisähköä se saa. Siksi siinäkään tilanteessa ei ole mitään vaikutusta sillä, onko HKL ostanut ratikoille vesisähköä. Eikä se vesisähkön ostaminen siinä lisää puhtaan sähkön määrää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kyllä sähköyhtiö koskaan vettä juoksuta ohi ja sen sijaan käynnistä hiilivoimalaa.


Ei tietenkään näin. Mutta jokaisessa vesivoimalassa on ja on pakko olla ohijuoksutusportit, koska vedenpinnalle on yläraja. Vesivoimaahan ei käytetä niin, että ajetaan sähköksi kaikki mikä sataa silloin kun sataa, vaan pidetään vettä varastossa, jotta sillä voidaan säätää tuotantoa kulutuksen vaihdellessa. Jos vettä tulee liikaa ja hetkellinen kulutus ei riitä tarvittavaan veden poistumiseen, silloin juoksutetaan ohi. Mikä voi johtaa siihen, että toisella hetkellä ei enää olekaan vettä ja on ajettava hiiltä säätövaran täyttämiseksi.

Toinen tilanne on silloin, jos vesivoimaa on tarjolla yllin kyllin, mutta ei ole kulutusta tarpeeksi. Tuotannon ja kulutuksen tasapainoa säädetään myös viennillä ja tuonnilla. Jos ei ole vientiä ja vettä on yli menekin, silloin juoksutetaan ohi. Viennin este voi olla pelkästään puuttuva kaapeli. Ja jos sitten potentiaalisessa ostajamaassa on tarpeeksi niitä, jotka haluavat maksaa vesisähköstä, syntyy markkinatilanne, jossa tulee järkeväksi rakentaa viennin mahdollistava sähkölinja. Tällöin vesisähkön tuotanto lisääntyy ihan oikeasti sen tähden, että on vesisähkön ostajia.

Vaikka vesivoimala onkin hyvä säätövoimala, pitkällä aikavälillä sekin on kuitenkin sään armoilla, kuten tuuli- ja aurinkovoima lyhyellä aikavälillä. Siksi vesivoiman kanssa voi syntyä ohijuoksutuksen tarve, samalla tavalla kun tuulivoiman kanssa tulee myllyjen pysäytyksiä, jos ei ole hetkellistä kuormaa vaikka tuulee. Tanska toimittaa tietääkseni ilmaiseksi ylimääräistä tuulisähköä naapureilleen tästä syystä, jos niillä vain on kykyä ottaa vastaan.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> 500 miljardia kuulostaa aika hurjalta lukemalta onnettomuudelle, joka on tappanut ja sairastuttanut lähinnä pelastus- ja voimalatyöntekijöitä ja josta vain taustasäteilyyn verrattavia säteilyannoksia on levinnyt laajemmalti.


Menee aika kauas aiheesta ohi, mutta sanottakoon nyt sen verran, että säteilyn aiheuttamat sairaudet näkyvät vasta ajan kuluessa, ja niitä on Japanissa tulossa paljon. Evakuoitu alue on liian pieni, ja sen ulkopuolella on osin yhtä saastuneita paikkoja kuin sisällä. Japanilaiset eivät ole evakuoineet edes säteilylle erittäin herkkiä lapsia paikoista, joissa esim. leikkikentän maa kävisi meillä matala-aktiivisesta jätteestä. 

Three Mile Islandin kakkosyksikön purkaminen kesti 14 vuotta (1979-1993) ja maksoi silloissa dollareissa miljardin. TMI-2:n tapauksessa sulanut ydin pysyi reaktorin paineastian sisällä ja amerikkalaisten eufemistisesti "hydrogen burn" -termillä kuvaama räjähdys ei tuhonnut rakennusta tai suojakuorta kovin pahasti. Fukushimassa on kolme ydintä sulanut ja vuotanut ainakin osittain paineastiasta ulos. Reaktorirakennukset ovat räjähdysten jäljiltä päreinä ja voimala-aluella radioaktiivista rojua ympäriinsä, mikä tekee työskentelystä vaikeaa. Lisäksi neljännen yksikön rakennuksessa oli räjähdys vaikka reaktori ei toiminnassa ollutkaan, ilmeisesti polttoainealtaan ylikuumenemisen ja vedyn syntymisen seurauksena. Ydinpolttoainetta on räjähtäneiden rakennusten raunioissa polttoainealtaineen yhteensä noin kymmenen reaktoriytimen verran.

Japanin valtio lykkäsi männä viikolla Tepcoon 12 miljardia dollaria, jolla se käytännössä valtiollisti yhtiön. Yhteensä valtio on tähän mennessä käyttänyt voimayhtiön tukemiseen yli 30 miljardia, jossa on mukana onnettomuuden uhreille maksettuja korvauksia (siis muutakin kuin saasteiden siivousta). Tämä siis tähän mennessä, jolloin polttoaineen poistamista taivasalla olevista polttoainealtaista ei ole aloitettu ja sulaneiden reaktoriytimien suojakuorten sisälle ei saada säteilyn takia vielä edes mittalaitteita. Kolmesta yhden (muistaakseni kakkosen) sisältä on mitattu niin korkea säteilytaso, että siinä ympäristössä ei robotitkaan toimi, ja veden taso, joka oli paljon alempana kuin odotettiin. Ts. suojakuori vuotaa paljon enemmän sisään pumpattua jäähdytysvettä kuin oletettiin.




> Ja jos rehellisiä ollaan, niin voihan Suomessakin tulla eteen pohdinta esim. siitä, kummat arvot ovat tärkeämmät: Vuotoksen luontoarvot vai ydinvoima-arvot.


Juu, onhan sitä pohdittu, enkä ole siinä erityistä rehellisyysongelmaa havainnut. Näyttäis kumminkin siltä, että tässä vaiheessa on aika selkeästi valittu ydinvoima. Vuotokseen kaavaillun voimalan teho olisi 37 MW ja lisäksi se nostaisi alajuoksulla olevien voimaloiden tuotantomääriä jonkin verran. Olkiluoto kolmosen sähköteho on 1600 MW ja Pyhäjoelle on tulossa saman verran, jos hanke etenee. Vaikka vanhat neljä reaktoria (yht. 2740 MW) suljettaisiin, näiden kahden uuden (yht. n. 3200 MW) jälkeen Suomen ydinvoimaloiden yhteenlaskettu teho nousisi yli kymmenen kertaa Vuotoksen vesivoimalan tehon verran (460 MW).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Japanin valtio lykkäsi männä viikolla Tepcoon 12 miljardia dollaria, jolla se käytännössä valtiollisti yhtiön. Yhteensä valtio on tähän mennessä käyttänyt voimayhtiön tukemiseen yli 30 miljardia, jossa on mukana onnettomuuden uhreille maksettuja korvauksia (siis muutakin kuin saasteiden siivousta). Tämä siis tähän mennessä...


Niinpä. Vaikea arvata, miksi vakuutusyhtiöt eivät myönnä ydinvoimalle riskivakuutuksia. Joten vakuutusyhtiöinä toimimme me kaikki suoraan, mikä antaa keinon piilottaa ydinvoiman todellinen kustannus.




> Juu, onhan sitä pohdittu, enkä ole siinä erityistä rehellisyysongelmaa havainnut. Näyttäis kumminkin siltä, että tässä vaiheessa on aika selkeästi valittu ydinvoima. Vuotokseen kaavaillun voimalan teho olisi 37 MW ja lisäksi se nostaisi alajuoksulla olevien voimaloiden tuotantomääriä jonkin verran. Olkiluoto kolmosen sähköteho on 1600 MW ja Pyhäjoelle on tulossa saman verran...


Ja ydinvoima tarvitsee säätövoimaa. Eihän meillä Vuotoksella sähköntarvetta ratkaista, vaan luodaan edullisia edellytyksiä ydinvoimatuotannon lisäämiselle.

No, on tosiaan jo aika sivussa ketjun aiheesta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta jokaisessa vesivoimalassa on ja on pakko olla ohijuoksutusportit, koska vedenpinnalle on yläraja. --


Kyllä. Vesivoima on ensisijaisesti 




> Toinen tilanne on silloin, jos vesivoimaa on tarjolla yllin kyllin, mutta ei ole kulutusta tarpeeksi. Tuotannon ja kulutuksen tasapainoa säädetään myös viennillä ja tuonnilla. Jos ei ole vientiä ja vettä on yli menekin, silloin juoksutetaan ohi. Viennin este voi olla pelkästään puuttuva kaapeli.


Väitätkö nyt, että Nord Poolissa ei ole mahdollista ostaa norjalaista vesivoimaa Helsinkiin? Ja jos ei, miten koko norjalaisen vesivoiman tarjonta sitten liittyy siihen, mitä HKL ostaa ratikoiden sähköksi? Meinaatko, että HKL:n vihreän sähkön osto olisi se vipuvarsi, jolla se puuttuva kaapeli sitten rakennettaisiin? Jos jossain maassa on vesivoimaa yllin kyllin, sillä maalla on kyllä itsellään ihan riittävän suuri insentiivi saada myydyksi se sähkö muualle. Ja kyllä sille aina ostaja löytyy, koska se on aina edullisempaa kuin hiilivoima. Eli edelleenkään HKL:n vesisähkön ostopäätös ei vaikuta siihen, miten sähkö tuotetaan.

----------


## sane

> Väitätkö nyt, että Nord Poolissa ei ole mahdollista ostaa norjalaista vesivoimaa Helsinkiin? Ja jos ei, miten koko norjalaisen vesivoiman tarjonta sitten liittyy siihen, mitä HKL ostaa ratikoiden sähköksi? Meinaatko, että HKL:n vihreän sähkön osto olisi se vipuvarsi, jolla se puuttuva kaapeli sitten rakennettaisiin? Jos jossain maassa on vesivoimaa yllin kyllin, sillä maalla on kyllä itsellään ihan riittävän suuri insentiivi saada myydyksi se sähkö muualle. Ja kyllä sille aina ostaja löytyy, koska se on aina edullisempaa kuin hiilivoima. Eli edelleenkään HKL:n vesisähkön ostopäätös ei vaikuta siihen, miten sähkö tuotetaan.


Toki on mahdollista ostaa, mutta ainoastaan noin 50 % ajasta siirtokapasiteettia on riittävästi, eli Suomen ja Norjan hinta-alueet ovat yhtenäiset (http://www.fingrid.fi/portal/suomeks...n_yhtenaisyys/). Kuluvana talvena Ruotsissa ja Norjassa sähkön keskihinta on ollut noin 35 /MWh, kun Suomessa ollaan pyöritty yli 50  hinnoissa, joka johtuu täysin puutteellisesta siirtokapasiteetista. Osasyynä toki Suomen ja Ruotsin välisen uuden 800 MW tehoisen siirtokaapelin vaurioituminen lähes välittömästi avaamisen jälkeen erään laivan ankkurin toimesta. Norjan sähköverkko sitten erikseen, sikäläisestä maantieteestä ja sähköverkon syntyhistoriasta johtuen (halvempi & helpompi rakentaa voimala kulutuksen lähelle, kuin vetää kaapelit) maassa ei ole riittävästi maan sisäistä siirtokapasiteettia tasaamaan hintoja maan eri osien välillä, joka on ymmärtääkseni myös suurin este uusille merikaapeleille Keski-Euroopan suuntaan, jossa Norjalaiselle vesivoimalle olisi kyllä paljon kysyntää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väitätkö nyt, että Nord Poolissa ei ole mahdollista ostaa norjalaista vesivoimaa Helsinkiin?


En toki, ostan sitä Fortumilta itsekin. Vaan tarkoitin sitä, minkä Sane edellisessä viestissä selvitti.

Periaatteellinen ongelma on, kuten Sanen viestissä, että tuotannon ja kulutuksen sijainnilla on merkitystä. Saharassa ei auta Norjalainen vesivoima, eikä toisaalta Saharan ikuinen auringonpaiste lohduta yhtään pilvistä pohjolaa. Vaikka tuotanto on jossain melkein ilmaista ja tarjontaa on yllin kyllin, se ei riitä, kun pitää olla myös siirtotie. Ja kun ollaan liian kaukakana, ilmainen teho häviää siirtohäviöihin.

Globaalisti optimaalista olisi perustaa kaikki mahdollinen kestävä energiantuotanto ja käyttää se mahdollisimman lähellä tuotantoa. Mutta kuten jo Suomen sähkön historiasta tiedetään, vesivoimaa oli helposti rakennettavissa Lappiin, jossa sähkölle ei juurikaan ollut tarvetta.




> Eli edelleenkään HKL:n vesisähkön ostopäätös ei vaikuta siihen, miten sähkö tuotetaan.


Vaikka ei vaikutakaan välittömästi, pitkällä ajalla vaikuttaa. Kun on tarpeeksi vihreän sähkön ostajia, se vaikuttaa tuotantoratkaisuihin. On selvä, että kun yksittäisen kulutuskohteen ja asiakkaan koko on aina paljon pienempi kuin tuotantolaitoksen koko, yksittäinen asiakas ei välittömästi muuta tuotantorakennetta. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö asiakkaiden valinnoilla ole merkitystä. Ja sen asian kiistäminen moittimalla jokaista vihreän sähkön ostajan valintaa valehteluksi tms. on karhunpalvelus pyrkimyksille kohti kestävää energiataloutta.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Onhan Helsingin Energialla neljä vesivoimalaitosta Kymijoella. No paljonhan ei niistä ei tehoa tule.  Mutta eikös tuollainenkin ole parempi kuin tuoda metsistä risua Stadiin tuhannella rekalla per päivä, kuten metsänomistajat ja Maalaisliitto toki haluavat. Tuossa taitaisi mennä kuljetuksiin uusiutumatonta energiaa enemmän kuin saadaan uusiutuvaa. 
Vaikka meillä tuulet ovat lisääntyneet ja voimistuneet, on tuulivoima kovin epävarmaa. Aurinkovoima, ajatellen koko maan sähköhuoltoa, on pelkkä vitsi.
Miksi tuhota luonnonarvoja lisäämällä vesivoimaa, kun on ydinvoima?
Mitä järkeä on yksityisen ihmisen hukata rahaansa tilaamalla "vesisähköä" ja maksamalla siitä ekstraa, kun se mitä saa on ihan millä tavalla tahansa tuotettua sähköä?
Otetaan nyt järki käteen ja hyväksytään faktat. Tuo ketjun otsikko on ihan höpöä.

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi tuhota luonnonarvoja lisäämällä vesivoimaa, kun on ydinvoima?


En mitenkään kategorisesti vastusta ydinvoimaa, mutta sen riskit tulisi tiedostaa. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa sattumoisin Fukushima. Siellä vanhat yksiköt saivat toimiluvalleen kymmenen vuoden pidennyksen n. viisi viikkoa ennen onnettomuutta. Ne siis täyttivät kaikki japanilaiset vaatimukset ja niiden katsottiin olevat turvallisia käyttää vielä seuraavat 10 vuotta. Kyseisen General Electricin reaktorimallin ongelmat olivat olleet tiedossa jo 1970-luvun alussa, jolloin sille haettiin toimilupaa Yhdysvalloissa. Kriitikot sanoivat, että hakemusta ei pitäisi hyväksyä lainkaan. Lupaviranomainen oli reaktorityypin ongelmista jokseenkin samaa mieltä, mutta ei tohtinut pysäyttää amerikkalaisen ydinvoimateollisuuden hanketta, joten myönsi luvan. Kyseisiä reaktoreitä on nykyään käytössä Yhdysvalloissa 23 kpl ja samankaltaista, pykälää uudempaa mallia 11 kpl.

Fukushiman voimala-alueen suojapatoja oli toistuvasti vaadittu korotettavan, koska geologit tiesivät, että viime vuoden maaliskuussa tapahtuneen kokoinen maanjäristys ja tsunami olivat mahdollisia. Tepco vastasi vaatimuksiin teettämällä selvityksiä, eikä käyttänyt rahaa suojapatoihin.

Fukushiman kolmosyksikön räjähdys oli oleellisesti voimakkaampi kuin ykkösen ja kakkosen vetyräjähdykset, ja se lennätti polttoainealtaan sisältöä korkealle ilmaan. Japanin onneksi tuuli kävi räjähdyksen hetkellä merelle päin. Jos tuuli olisi ollut voimakkaampi ja sen suunta olisi sattunut olla kohti etelää tai lounasta, Tokio olisi varsin todennäköisesti jouduttu evakuoimaan. Japanin hallitus oli jo salassa aloittanut evakuoinnin selvittämisen, tosin en tiedä, voiko yli 30 miljoonan ihmisen kaupungin evakuointisuunnitelmille juuri muuta tehdä kuin selvitellä.

Fukushiman onnettomuus sivuutetaan keskusteluissa usein sanomalla, että kyseessä oli luonnonmullistus, jota oli mahdoton ennakoida, ja vanhat voimalaitokset, jotka ovat huonompia kuin uudet. Tosiasiassa voimayhtiötä oli toistuvasti vaadittu varautumaan Fukushimassa korkeampia tsunameja vastaan ja niitä osattiin odottaa. Reaktorit olivat vanhoja ja niiden tyyppi moniongelmainen, mutta ne olivat juuri täyttäneet kaikki vaaditut kriteerit ja niille oli annettu 10 vuotta jatkoaikaa. Otettu riski oli semmoinen, että kun se toteutui, niin viime kädessä Tokion kelvollisuus ihmisasumiseen sopivana paikkana oli kiinni tuulen suunnasta yhtenä päivänä.

Yksi Japanissa otetuista riskeistä on muuten voimaloiden miehitys iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin. Nyt tsunami sattui perjantaina päivävuoron ollessa töissä. Yöllä tai viikonloppuna laitoksilla olisi ollut niin vähän henkilökuntaa, että se hyvin todennäköisesti ei olisi pystynyt tekemään tarvittavia toimia pahemman katastrofin välttämiseksi. Mm. Fukushima Dai-nin voimalassa oli läheltä piti -tilanne, jossa päivävuoron henkilökunta vältti reaktoriytimien sulamisen täpärästi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Fukushiman kolmosyksikön räjähdys oli oleellisesti voimakkaampi kuin ykkösen ja kakkosen vetyräjähdykset, ja se lennätti polttoainealtaan sisältöä korkealle ilmaan.


Tälle kaipaisisin luotettavaa puolueetonta lähdettä. Itse olen nimittäin siinä käsityksessä, että vaikka käytetyn polttoaineen altaassa on spekuloitu tapahtuneen ketjureaktiota, tätä ei kuitenkaan ole mitenkään varmistettu. Ilmeisesti yleisin käsitys on, että tämäkin räjähdys oli vain vetyräjähdys.

----------


## hmikko

> Tälle kaipaisisin luotettavaa puolueetonta lähdettä. Itse olen nimittäin siinä käsityksessä, että vaikka käytetyn polttoaineen altaassa on spekuloitu tapahtuneen ketjureaktiota, tätä ei kuitenkaan ole mitenkään varmistettu. Ilmeisesti yleisin käsitys on, että tämäkin räjähdys oli vain vetyräjähdys.


Asiaa lienee vaikea muiden kuin Tepcon itsensä tutkia jälkikäteen, ja yhtiö tietysti tiedottaa asiasta tarkoituksenmukaiseksi katsomallaan tavalla. Joka tapauksessa rajähdys näyttää videolla perin erilaiselta kuin ykkösyksikön räjähdys, ja sen jäljiltä polttoainealtaan sisältö oli rimin rämin, mistä on julkaistu altaaseen viedyn videokameran kuvaa. Vertailun vuoksi nelosen altaan polttoaineniput ovat videokuvien mukaan edelleen järjestyksessä, vaikka reaktorirakennus on vetyräjähdyksen jäljiltä rauniona ja altaaseen on pudonnut rojua. Vetykaasu tietysti kertyy altaan yläpuoliseen ilmatilaan ja jos allas on täynnä vettä, niin räjähdyksen sattuessa vesikerros räjähtävän kaasun ja polttoaineen välissä on monta metriä paksu.

Sitten yhdessä amerikkalaisen ydinturvaviranomaisen raportissa yksi lause, jossa sanotaan, että polttoainesauvojen kappaleita on löydetty yli kilometrin päästä reaktoreista. Tämä siis tarkoitti nimenomaan kappaleita, ei plutoniumin aiheuttamaa säteilyä tms. Lause on kuitenkin ainoa, ja sitä ei tietääkseni ole mikään japanilainen taho varmistanut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä järkeä on yksityisen ihmisen hukata rahaansa tilaamalla "vesisähköä" ja maksamalla siitä ekstraa, kun se mitä saa on ihan millä tavalla tahansa tuotettua sähköä? Otetaan nyt järki käteen ja hyväksytään faktat. Tuo ketjun otsikko on ihan höpöä.


Täsmälleen samaa mieltä Albertin kanssa. Lisäksi terveiset niille stadilaisille, jotka eivät osta sähköään Helsingin Energialta. Miksi ihmeessä syydätte rahaanne pois kaupungista? Helsingin Energian sähkö on hinnaltaan hyvin kilpailukykyistä, ja sen tekemät voitot ovat suoraan pois meidän kunnallisveroistamme. Fortumille kun lahjoittaa rahansa, niin taas saa valtio (omistaa 50,8 %) kupattua Stadista lisää rahaa.

----------


## sane

> Täsmälleen samaa mieltä Albertin kanssa. Lisäksi terveiset niille stadilaisille, jotka eivät osta sähköään Helsingin Energialta. Miksi ihmeessä syydätte rahaanne pois kaupungista? Helsingin Energian sähkö on hinnaltaan hyvin kilpailukykyistä, ja sen tekemät voitot ovat suoraan pois meidän kunnallisveroistamme. Fortumille kun lahjoittaa rahansa, niin taas saa valtio (omistaa 50,8 %) kupattua Stadista lisää rahaa.


Ei se ihan noin mene. Sähkökauppa toimii siten, että sähkön tuottajat myyvät sähkön pörssiin, josta kuluttajat sen ostavat. Pörssissä määräytyy sähkön hinta, joka ei merkittävästi poikkea kuluttajille myytävän sähkön hinnasta. Eli provikka sähkön myyjälle on varsin pieni.

Voitot sen sijaan tehdään tuotantopuolella, eli mikäli tuotettu sähkö alittaa pörssihinnan, on voitot kovat. Helenille sähkön tuotanto (poislukien osuudet ydinvoimasta ja vesivoimasta) määräytyy lämmön kulutuksen mukaan, joka myös pienentää tuotantokustannuksia. Näin ollen Helen tekee sähköpuolen voittonsa myymällä tuottamansa sähkön pörssiin, josta sen joku ostaa. Ja tämä voitto on riippumaton oman myyntipuolen asiakkaiden ostoista.

Eli Helenin sähköpuolen voitoista valtaosa tulee sähkön tuotannosta joka on riippumatonta siitä oletko Helenin asiakas vai et, ja hyvin pieni osa sähkön myyntiyhtiöstä, johon asiakkuudellasi on merkitystä.

Itse en myöskään haluaisi maksaa sähköstäni mitään preemioita, joilla pidetään yllä tehotonta organisaatiota (en tosin väitä Heleniä tehottomaksi).

----------


## teme

Antero, sä oot kuitenkin insinööri eli et saa yleistä humanistisuuttasi anteeksi tätä puppua.  :Smile: 

Vesivoiman marginaalikustannus on käytännössä nolla, mitään tilannetta jossa käytettäisiin mitään päästöjä tuottavaa voimalaa sen sijaan ei ole olemassa, koska ei voimalan omistajat nyt ole tyhmiä. Samasta syystä erillinen vesisähkö ei millään tavalla lisää vesivoiman tuotantoa, koska kaikki mitä voimalasta saadaan iriti tuotetaan joka tapaukessa. Edes teoreettista lisäkapasiteettia vesivoimalla ei käsittääkseni juuri ole, melkein kaikki joet on jo valjastettu, ja ne loputkin kyllä ottaa voimalayhtiöt käyttöön jos suojelu puretaan (tuskin ja en kannata) ihan sama onko erillisiä vesisähköasiakkaita vai ei. Esimerkiksi tuulisähkön ostaminen on eri asia, koska sitä voi rakentaa lisää ja se ei välttämättä muuten kannata.

Jos olet sitä mieltä että siirtoyhteydet vaikka Saksaan on rahasta kiinni, ja että NordPoolissa on ylimääräistä vesisähköä, jne. mitä nyt suoraan sanoen en usko, mutta kuitenkin, niin tämä on argumentti vesisähkön ostamiseksi Saksassa. Ja ceteris paribus argumentti sen ostamista vastaan Suomessa, koska sitten sitä on vähemmän Saksaan myytäväksi.

Lyhyesti sanottuna vesisähkö on aivan täyttä huuhaata, viherpesua ja se että HKL/VR tuohon sotkeutuu aiheuttaa myötähäpeää.

Ja yleisemmin: Päästöjen vähentäminen ei ole yksinkertaista, yleinen energian ja päästöoikeuksien hinta on täysin keskeinen asia, mutta kun tarkoitus on vähentää niitä päästöjä ilmakehässä eikä paperilla niin se monimutkaisuus pitää nyt vaan sietää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero, sä oot kuitenkin insinööri eli et saa yleistä humanistisuuttasi anteeksi tätä puppua.


No mutta, kyllä sinäkin humanistina olet aiemmin ymmärtänyt marginaalimuutoksen ja keskiarvon eron. Joten miksi se ero pitää kieltää tässä yhteydessä?  :Wink: 

Kaikissa ilmiöissä on niin, että yhden pienen ihmisen teko ei vaikuta mitään globaalisti. Vanha sananlasku: Ei sota yhtä miestä kaipaa. Mutta kun niitä pieniä tekoja on tarpeeksi paljon tai sotilaita kokonainen armeija, niin tapahtuu. Siitä tässä on kysymys.

Jos ajatellaan, ettei vesisähkösopimuksella ole merkitystä, yhtä hyvin voidaan ajatella, että ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, jättääkö joku sen yhden lampun kotona sammuttamatta tai siirrytäänkö me täällä Suomessa johonkin vähäpäästöiseen, kun Kiina myrkyttää ilmaa jotain miljoona kertaa enemmän kuin me kumminkin.

Tietenkään Suomen vesisähkön tuotanto ei muutu merkittävästi siitä, paljonko täällä tehdään vesisähkösopimuksia. Vesisähköä tuotetaan voimaloiden valuma-alueen sademäärän mukaan  jos kyetään. Juuri nyt ei kyetä, vaan valutetaan lumen sulamisvesiä ohi. Periaatteessa vesisähköasiakkaiden perusteella voitaisiin vaikka nostaa huipputehoa siten, että ohijuoksutustarve vähenisi.

Energiateollisuuden mukaan vesisähkön vuosituotanto vaihtelee sademäärien mukaan ollen 9,517 TWh vuodessa. Normaalivuoden tuotanto on 13 TWh. Voimaloiden yhteenlaskettu huipputeho on 3,1 GW, joten teoreettisesta maksimituotannosta pystytään tuottamaan parhaimmillaan 63 %.

Raitio- ja metroliikenteen vuosittainen sähkönkulutus on noin 100 GWh. Se on 0,8 % Suomen vesivoiman keskituotannosta. Ohijuoksutuksissa menetetty energia on 0,6-1,0 TWh, eli 610 kertaa se sähkömäärä, jonka HKL:n sähköinen liikenne käyttää. Siis hyttysen kakkaa on näinkin suuren asiakkaan merkitys.

Mutta VR:n ja HKL:n vesisähköpäätökset tarkoittavat, että molemmat haluavat ostaa kestävällä tavalla tuotettua sähköä. Onko se paha asia, jota pitää haukkua viherpesuksi? Suomessa kun on tilanne, ettei täällä ole tarjolla muuta kestävää sähköä kuin vesisähköä, niin se on sitten ainoa kestävä sähkö mitä ne voivat ostaa.

Se marginaali ja globaali tulee siitä, että kun me tulemme tilanteeseen, jossa pitää päättää uusista voimalaitosinvestoinneista  kokonaistehon lisäämiseksi tai vanhentuvien laitosten korvaamiseksi  vesisähköasiakkaillakin on merkitystä. Koska he kasvattavat sitä joukkoa, jolle pitää tuottaa kestävää sähköä. Ne ovat kaupallinen insentiivi voimayhtiöille tehdä sellaisia päätöksiä, joita vihreät toivovat teollisuuden tekevän hyvää hyvyyttään.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tiedote muuten puhuu ratikasta lähipäästöttömänä. Eikö tämän lähi-etuliitteen voisi jättää nyt pois, kun ratikoiden sähkö on pesty vesisähköksi?


OT mutta ei, ei ja ei. Se vesisähkö on aivan täyttä huuhaata.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se vesisähkö on aivan täyttä huuhaata.


Tottakai se on. Mutta miten se eroaa virtuaalisesta pysäkkiseinästä ja runoista raiteilla?  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Se vesisähkö on aivan täyttä huuhaata.


Samoin luomuruoka on täyttä huuhaata.

Kun joku tiedostava on ostanut kaupan viimeiset luomuruoat, joutuu vastaavasti joku muu ostamaan "likaista" ruokaa.

----------


## petteri

> Samoin luomuruoka on täyttä huuhaata.
> 
> Kun joku tiedostava on ostanut kaupan viimeiset luomuruoat, joutuu vastaavasti joku muu ostamaan "likaista" ruokaa.


Aika huono vertaus. Luomuruokaa voidaan tuottaa enemmän tai vähemmän kysynnän mukaan eikä luomuelintarvikkeita sekoiteta tavallisen ruoan kanssa mössöksi ennen toimittamista asiakkaalle. 

Vesisähkön tuotanto sen sijaan on aika vakio, ainakin niin pitkään jos vaikka Vuotoksen allasta tai Ounasjokea ei rakenneta. Kaikki sähkö myös tulee samasta verkossa ja siinä ovat periaatteessa kaikki lajit sekaisin. Vaikka todelliisuudessa Helsingin sähköenergia vielä siirtyy voimakkaimmin läheisimmistä voimaloista eli on pääosin vastapainevoimaa ja ydinvoimaa. Vaikka kantaverkkoa toki hallitaan kokonaisuutena, ei paljoa vesisähköä pohjoisesta näin etelään kulje, vaan pääosin vesivoiman energia käytetään lähempänä tuotantoa.

Vesisähkön myyntiä etelään voi verrata tilanteeseen, jossa Lapin luomuruoka syötetään ensin Rovaniemeläisille tavallisena sapuskana, ettei sitä tarvitse kauaksi kuljettaa. Helsinkiläisille sitten pakataan luomukääreeseen tavallista sapuskaa ja kutsutaan sitä Lapin luomuksi.

----------


## risukasa

> Vesisähkön myyntiä etelään voi verrata tilanteeseen, jossa Lapin luomuruoka syötetään ensin Rovaniemeläisille tavallisena sapuskana, ettei sitä tarvitse kauaksi kuljettaa. Helsinkiläisille sitten pakataan luomukääreeseen tavallista sapuskaa ja kutsutaan sitä Lapin luomuksi.


Jos se Helsinkiläisille syötettävä sapuska on ominaisuuksiltaan täysin luomua vastaavaa, niin mikäs tässä on vikana? Minun puolestani sitä saa kutsua vaikka luomuksi.

----------


## Albert

> Jos se Helsinkiläisille syötettävä sapuska on ominaisuuksiltaan täysin luomua vastaavaa, niin mikäs tässä on vikana? Minun puolestani sitä saa kutsua vaikka luomuksi.


Jätkäsaaren ratikallako sitä luomua tuodaan Stadiin?
Siitä asiasta; mieluummin ostan halpoja ja maukkaita puolalaisia tomaatteja kuin mautonta kotimaista, luomua tai ei. Mutta eihän tämä tähän ketjuun kuulu hei!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vesisähkön tuotanto sen sijaan on aika vakio, ainakin niin pitkään jos vaikka Vuotoksen allasta tai Ounasjokea ei rakenneta.


Ja sen lisäksi ne rakennettaisiin täysin riippumatta siitä, kuinka moni haluaa ostaa vesisähköä. Eli vesisähkön osto ei lisää sähköyritysten vesisähkön rakentamishalukkuutta mitenkään. Se sähkö on muutenkin niin ylivoimaista kaikkiin muihin tuotantotapoihin verrattuna.

----------


## ultrix

> Aika huono vertaus. Luomuruokaa voidaan tuottaa enemmän tai vähemmän kysynnän mukaan eikä luomuelintarvikkeita sekoiteta tavallisen ruoan kanssa mössöksi ennen toimittamista asiakkaalle. 
> 
> Vesisähkön tuotanto sen sijaan on aika vakio, ainakin niin pitkään jos vaikka Vuotoksen allasta tai Ounasjokea ei rakenneta. Kaikki sähkö myös tulee samasta verkossa ja siinä ovat periaatteessa kaikki lajit sekaisin. Vaikka todelliisuudessa Helsingin sähköenergia vielä siirtyy voimakkaimmin läheisimmistä voimaloista eli on pääosin vastapainevoimaa ja ydinvoimaa. Vaikka kantaverkkoa toki hallitaan kokonaisuutena, ei paljoa vesisähköä pohjoisesta näin etelään kulje, vaan pääosin vesivoiman energia käytetään lähempänä tuotantoa.
> 
> Vesisähkön myyntiä etelään voi verrata tilanteeseen, jossa Lapin luomuruoka syötetään ensin Rovaniemeläisille tavallisena sapuskana, ettei sitä tarvitse kauaksi kuljettaa. Helsinkiläisille sitten pakataan luomukääreeseen tavallista sapuskaa ja kutsutaan sitä Lapin luomuksi.


No jaa, kyllä totakin tapahtuu. Lähde: http://uutiset.ruokatieto.fi/WebRoot...spx?id=1141276
Mut päinvastaisesta systä kuin mitä tlajunen vertasi: kysyntä ei ole vielä tarpeeksi suurta tuotantoon nähden. Toisaalta luomulihan hinnassa on myös aika vahva hintajousto ylöspäin, jos tuotanto ei riitä vastaamaan kysyntää.

Tällä hetkellähän vesisähkö on pirun halpaa, lähestulkoon ilmaista, koska sateinen vuosi.  :Smile:

----------

